# souris qui se bloque



## Myck 72 (11 Août 2004)

J'utilise Mac os 7.5.3 révision 2 sur un performa 475 et j' la flèche de ma souris qui se bloque, il suffit que je l'a débrange et je la rebranche pour tout redevienne normal jusqu'au prochain bloquage. D'ou vient le problème ?
Merci


----------



## Jek (11 Août 2004)

j'ai le même problème que toi alors je me permet d'utiliser ton sujet ;-)

Bon en fait pour moi ça a commencé comme toi, puis le curseur s'est mise soit à bloquer, soit à ralentir (il lui fallait plusieurs seconde pour se déplacer sans qu'aucune application soit ouverte), quelque soit le port usb sur lequel la souris était branchée, mais le reste fonctionnait. Maintenant ni le clavier ni aucun périphérique ne semble fonctioner comme y faut ( à un moment, l'ordi ne réagissait ni au clavier ni à aucun autre périphérique, mais sinon il semblait marcher, enfin l'horloge tournait quoi). A chaque fois que je redémarre, la souris refonctionne mais quelques minutes seulement. Je crois que c'est tout. 
Ah oui, j'ai vu dans le forum os x que l'application onyx permet de faire le ménage, est ce qu'elle fonctionne sur OS 9? Et est ce que les conseils donnés dans "sauver son mac" dans ce même forum son valable pour os 9? 
merci d'avances pour toute réponse


----------



## Jek (12 Août 2004)

Bon, j'ai trouvé des conseils sur ce problème de souris, si ça peut te servir Myck. Moi ma souris va mieux (je pourrais pas dire grace à quoi), mais dès que je règle un problème y en a un autre qui se pointe...


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Août 2004)

Myck 72 a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise Mac os 7.5.3 révision 2 sur un performa 475 et j' la flèche de ma souris qui se bloque, il suffit que je l'a débrange et je la rebranche pour tout redevienne normal jusqu'au prochain bloquage. D'ou vient le problème ?
> Merci



Bonsoir

J'ai eu ce problème avec mon iMac, et question à mon fournisseur.
Une serie de souris transparente à le cable qui se coupe.
Mon frère, électronicien la démonte et confirme.
Achat d'une nouvelle souris.

Donc tester avec une autre souris si possible avant son remplacement.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## citizen (18 Août 2004)

exact, c'est le cable qui se coupe juste à la sortie de la sourie... sur les imac. ca fait faut contact


----------



## Myck 72 (6 Septembre 2004)

merci pour tout vos renseignements et effectivement, la souris est HS, par contre je ne sais pas si c'est le cable ou la souris elle meme.

Le probleme pour moi est de trouver une souris ADB(série), pour mettre sur mon vieux performa, ou puis-je en trouver une ? à moins qu'il existe un adaptateur pour pouvoir connecter une souris USB ?


----------



## Oizo (7 Septembre 2004)

Myck 72 a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme pour moi est de trouver une souris ADB(série), pour mettre sur mon vieux performa, ou puis-je en trouver une ?



On trouve encore des souris ADB neuves, un exemple ici .


----------

